# Mixed Species Exhibits/Vivariums?



## AnimalLucas (May 17, 2013)

Hi just a quick question,

What animals of different species can be kept together successfully in the same enclosure?

I'm just curios that's all  
And Tomboa I decided to put it in this section as CBA to put it in seperate reptile sections hehe LoL.


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnimalLucas said:


> Hi just a quick question,
> 
> What animals of different species can be kept together successfully in the same enclosure?
> 
> ...


ok haha 

lazy fingers :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


----------



## AnimalLucas (May 17, 2013)

tomboa01 said:


> ok haha
> 
> lazy fingers :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Unless we're talking an extremely large enclosure, not much at all. It's POSSIBLE to cohab some species. Mostly done with corns and other similarly sized rat snakes confused for corns. 

In a vivarium styled enclosure, cohabiting is ill advised - mostly because there isn't much space for the animals to get away from each other if they want to. 

I don't disagree with cohabiting, but cross species it's dangerous. Especially in rat snakes, like I said above - you can wind up with them breeding.

Some species of lizards will kill snakes for food and vice versa.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ryanb0401 said:


> Unless we're talking an extremely large enclosure, not much at all. It's POSSIBLE to cohab some species. Mostly done with corns and other similarly sized rat snakes confused for corns.
> 
> In a vivarium styled enclosure, cohabiting is ill advised - mostly because there isn't much space for the animals to get away from each other if they want to.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with this pretty much, what I will add to it is even species that won't eat each other... they don't know that. All they will see is potential predator and this will cause them no end of stress.

The only species that I would suggest would be ok to mix, would be species that you are very experienced with and have come to know yourself whether they will mix or not. You pretty much need to know the species inside out so you can separate at even the slightest hint of things going wrong. This is because it's all individual, a group of species kept one persons way, may react totally different being kept by another keeper (different access to shelter, shade, heat, UV, humidity etc within the different enclosures). So saying that 'x and y species' cohabit well to someone who doesn't know that species well may miss something vital that will ultimately cost one of the animals it's life.

I don't disagree with cohabiting but it serves only the keeper and should never be undertaken lightly : victory:


----------



## AnimalLucas (May 17, 2013)

OK I didn't think that there were many species that could be kept together.
Thanks for the reply's : victory:


----------

